# modesto cruise night



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

the official cruise night we had a couple months back was cool. just seeing if there is enough interest in doing it again before the summer is over. im just a solo rider outta livingston and i have no car club to back up on this. so what do you guys think??? we have Aztecas, Impalas, Skanless, Sangre Latina,Envious Creations, Drastic Measures, Carnales Unidos, Estilo, Latin Style, and Goodfellas car club in the area (i know theres more and im sorry for forgetting to mention them) and some solo riders out there. i rememeber seeing a low creations shirt out there too!! so what do you guys think??? should we? i know theres SOME people out there on fri and sat, but nothing really organized.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Aztecas Modesto Always down for a nice weekend cruise so lets all set up a day and thime to meet*


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm down,hit me up with more info !


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

aight koo.. i know theres more cruisers out there. lets spread the word and bring everyone out the woodworks for one last official cruise!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 14 2006, 07:11 PM~5968275
> *aight koo.. i know theres more cruisers out there. lets spread the word and bring everyone out the woodworks for one last official cruise!
> *



Let me know what date! I'm always down for a taco truck burrito!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

lets do it!!! skanless will back it up..date???


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Aug 14 2006, 08:28 PM~5968877
> *lets do it!!! skanless will back it up..date???
> *


 thanks for all the support shown soo far fellas. as far as a date, what do you guys think about the 16th of september??


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

that sounds good right there !


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i just realized that day is el dia de la independencia! right on! let do it homies!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

if anyone wants to hop ill bring out the 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

you know im down for another cruise


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ok so the official date is september 16th. EVERYONE is invited to come out and cruise!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

does anyone mind if i tag along with their car club?? im gonna be ridin out there solo that night.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 15 2006, 11:03 PM~5977418
> *does anyone mind if i tag along with their car club?? im gonna be ridin out there solo that night.
> *


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

You could tag with us....


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

SOUNDS GOOD...*SKANLESS CARCLUB* WILL BE THERE FOR SURE...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the 209


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 15 2006, 11:37 PM~5977587
> *
> *


yea i'm with you oh that


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

all the 209 people come out and cruise on the 16th of sept!!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

UCE Car club will be there for the cruise. 
Don't forget the next day on Sunday we are having the 6th Annual Mexican Independence day Car show in Riverbank. More info is under the the shows and events topic page. Hope you all can make it.
--Tony


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gold Cadilyst_@Aug 19 2006, 10:12 PM~6003147
> *UCE Car club will be there for the cruise.
> Don't forget the next day on Sunday we are having the 6th Annual Mexican Independence day Car show in Riverbank.  More info is under the the shows and events topic page.  Hope you all can make it.
> --Tony
> *


thanks for the support UCE!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gold Cadilyst_@Aug 19 2006, 09:12 PM~6003147
> *UCE Car club will be there for the cruise.
> Don't forget the next day on Sunday we are having the 6th Annual Mexican Independence day Car show in Riverbank.  More info is under the the shows and events topic page.  Hope you all can make it.
> --Tony
> *


what up Tony...havent heard from you a while. Hit me up when you get a chance homie


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 13 2006, 09:35 PM~5962373
> *the official cruise night we had a couple months back was cool. just seeing if there is enough interest in doing it again before the summer is over. im just a solo rider outta livingston and i have no car club to back up on this. so what do you guys think??? we have Aztecas, Impalas, Skanless, Sangre Latina,Envious Creations, Drastic Measures, Carnales Unidos, Estilo, Latin Style, and Goodfellas car club in the area (i know theres more and im sorry for forgetting to mention them) and some solo riders out there. i rememeber seeing a low creations shirt out there too!! so what do you guys think???  should we?  i know theres SOME people out there on fri and sat, but nothing really organized.
> *



hey bro thats a good idea i'm not from modesto but i need a big favor from fellow low riders that day this is the situation my wifes cousin they call him lil eddy just turned 17 and he has cancer that spread to his brain theres no more treatment for him at the hospital. his parents just bought him a 64 ss and was going to be a new lowrider to hit the streets but now he cant. so i was wondering if maybe the same day of the cruise we can just pass by his house off of coffee st. and just honk and let him know that all fellow lowriders care about this situation just throwing this out there to see what people think. i already talk to kita from uce he was ready friday but that would great if we can do this on the 16th. let me know what you think and other fellow lowriders speak up and tell me if your down. thanks


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm down for that Manuel !


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 20 2006, 08:43 AM~6004643
> *hey bro thats a good idea i'm not from modesto but i need a big favor from fellow low riders that day this is the situation my wifes cousin they call him lil eddy just turned 17 and he has cancer that spread to his brain theres no more treatment for him at the hospital. his parents just bought him a 64 ss and was going to be a new lowrider to hit the streets but now he cant. so i was wondering if maybe the same day of the cruise we can just pass by his house off of coffee st. and just honk and let him know that all fellow lowriders care about this situation just throwing this out there to see what people think. i already talk to kita from uce he was ready friday but that would  great if we can do this on the 16th. let me know what you think and other fellow lowriders speak up and tell me if your down. thanks
> *


im up for that :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

lets do it


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Manuel im all for it bro. just get us some more details as far as a time that they would like us to roll by and where everyone should meet up at prior to going out there. let us know homie.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 20 2006, 11:39 AM~6005312
> *Manuel im all for it bro. just get us some more details as far as a time that they would like us to roll by and where everyone should meet up at prior to going out there. let us know homie.
> *


thanks everybody for the support i don't what time people start crusing the blvd in modesto but i know his parents would be gratifide for this and so will eddy. i just hope god willing he is still with us . like i said i don't know where people kick it on mchenry so if somebody could let me know where's a good place to meet and time that would be kool. he can't walk but i know they will put him by the window for this. once again thanks for having a heart for lil eddy.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 20 2006, 09:32 PM~6007758
> *thanks everybody for the support i don't what time people start crusing the  blvd in modesto but i know his parents would be gratifide for this and so will eddy. i just hope god willing he is still with us . like i said i don't know where people kick it on mchenry so if somebody could let me know where's a good place to meet and time that would be kool. he can't walk but i know they will put him by the window for this. once again thanks for having a heart for lil eddy.
> *



i think last time we hit the blvd. there was cruisers gathering at sonics at about 7pm. im assuming we'd haveto roll out early in order for eddy to be able to see the rides roll by his house. i mean not too early, but just before the sun starts going down would be a good time. 

so whats up fellow riders?? lets get some input on this and show some real lowrider unity!! post up!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Manuel why should we wait till that day if he wants to see some Low riders I'm sure we could get some rides together to show him that some of us do care and will give him a little show that he wants let me know Carnal


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 20 2006, 10:20 PM~6008027
> *Manuel why should we wait till that day if he wants to see some Low riders I'm sure we could get some rides together to show him that some of us do care  and will give him a little show that he wants let me know Carnal
> *



hey thats cool too  let us know manuel. we're all down for a good cause!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I'M DOWN RIGHT NOW! JUST LET ME KNOW. 
:angel: :thumbsup: :angel: :thumbsup: :angel: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

true that,i say this friday night we all roll out !


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 20 2006, 09:20 PM~6008027
> *Manuel why should we wait till that day if he wants to see some Low riders I'm sure we could get some rides together to show him that some of us do care  and will give him a little show that he wants let me know Carnal
> *



thanks bro i'll have my wife call her cousin tonight and let you know. once again thanks for caring for a lowrider in heart. i'll call you east bay later after my wife talk to his mom. thanks for the love guys .


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slammed_03_xtrme (Jul 27, 2006)

ill be there with my blazer


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt to the top!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Count on Sangre Latina to be out there, good day for a cruise(mexican independance) gotto represent that day. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 20 2006, 10:20 PM~6008027
> *Manuel why should we wait till that day if he wants to see some Low riders I'm sure we could get some rides together to show him that some of us do care  and will give him a little show that he wants let me know Carnal
> *


Goodfellas are right, it's a good cause and anytime it's the right time. Count on Sangre Latina. For a fello lowrider that's in that situation it's all good. :happysad:

post time and place on this forum will be there.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 22 2006, 08:34 AM~6017108
> *Goodfellas are right, it's a good cause and anytime it's the right time. Count on Sangre Latina. For a fello lowrider that's in that situation it's all good. :happysad:
> 
> post time and place on this forum will be there.
> *



kool thanks. is there anything happening this saturday if not let me know.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 22 2006, 03:46 PM~6019404
> *kool thanks. is there anything happening this saturday if not let me know.
> *


Don't trip we'll make diffrent plans if we have too. Like we said its a good cause anytime just give the word. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 22 2006, 03:46 PM~6019404
> *kool thanks. is there anything happening this saturday if not let me know.
> *


i dont think theres anything going on this sat. i dont know of any shows or anything. let us know whats up manuel!!


on a side not for the cruise night... where should we all meet up at?? sonics?? maybe 7 pm? post up some suggestions homies.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 22 2006, 05:17 PM~6020596
> *i dont think theres anything going on this sat. i dont know of any shows or anything. let us know whats up manuel!!
> on a side not for the cruise night... where should we all meet up at?? sonics?? maybe 7 pm? post up some suggestions homies.
> *


that would be cool for me is that the off the freeway. if everybody else is cool with it.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

My wife just called her cousin in Modesto and his Mom asked him (Eddie) if he wanted me to bring some lowriders by his house so he can see them. Boy was he excited! He said "YES!!" He can't wait to see all of them. The more cars we can get the better. He lives in a court so we can fit alot of cars. Even bring out those hoppers!! 

So that means we will see you at Sonic's at 7:00pm!! I hope we have a great turnout. This means alot to my wife and her cousin to do this for her son.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 22 2006, 08:51 PM~6021679
> *My wife just called her cousin in Modesto and his Mom asked him (Eddie) if he wanted me to bring some lowriders by his house so he can see them. Boy was he excited! He said "YES!!" He can't wait to see all of them. The more cars we can get the better. He lives in a court so we can fit alot of cars. Even bring out those hoppers!!
> 
> So that means we will see you at Sonic's at 7:00pm!! I hope we have a great turnout. This means alot to my wife and her cousin to do this for her son.
> *



:biggrin: so what day are we doing this manuel?? saturday??


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 22 2006, 09:43 PM~6022008
> *:biggrin: so what day are we doing this manuel?? saturday??
> *


He called me earlier & it's a go for saturday


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my cousin Lil Eddie.... He is 17 years old and has cancer. He does not know the extent of his illness. My cousin doesn't want him to give up if he knows what he has. Let's give him our prayers also!! I hope this cruise to his house has a good turnout. I can't wait until Saturday!! That is this Saturday just in case anyone didn't know...

Let's give him our prayers also!!

Thanks.......


Here is a pic of him at his brother's wedding in February in Modesto:











Here is when he was in the hospital here in Sacramento:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Aug 22 2006, 10:03 PM~6022161
> *I will post a few pics of my cousin Lil Eddie tomorrow. My photobucket is messed up right now and I can't log in. He has a clean 64 SS.  He is 17 years old and has cancer. He does not know the extent of his illness.  My cousin doesn't want him to give up if he knows what he has. I hope this cruise to his house has a good turnout. I can't wait until Saturday!! That is this Saturday just in case anyone didn't know...
> 
> Let's give him our prayers also!!
> ...


i'll keep him in my prayers for sure.just curious,, will you guys be bringing down any rides from sactown??


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Why dont we do this a little earlier like maybe 5:00 just so that we don't have him out to late :dunno:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 22 2006, 11:11 PM~6022224
> *Why dont we do this a little earlier like maybe 5:00 just so that we don't have him out to late  :dunno:
> *


I don't know if it can be done earlier. I think the majority of the people wanted to meet at Sonics at 7:00 then cruise to his house. I will have Manuel call you or you can call him. I will PM you the number.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

I will post some more pics tomorrow. I got to hit the pillows to get up for work!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

spread the word homies!!! lets get a good turnout for lil eddie!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Count me in for sure! Anything to help this kid out and brighten his day.


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

skanless will have a few cars there to help out


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

count on couple cars from Sangre Latina this saturday 8/26/06 at 5:00pm at sonics on Mchenry, correct ?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 23 2006, 07:19 AM~6023803
> *  count on couple cars from Sangre Latina this saturday 8/27/06 at 5:00pm at sonics on Mchenry, correct ?
> *



i believe so, im guessing we're just waiting on manuel to confirm the time and meet us up at sonics so we can roll out.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 23 2006, 08:51 AM~6024225
> *i believe so, im guessing we're just waiting on manuel to confirm the time and meet us up at sonics so we can roll out.
> *


so 8/26/06 at sonics either 5:00 Or 7:00 it be better early so the kid could see the cars 5:00pm sounds good.

also NorCal75 black 63 convertible is in Sangre Latina now, thanks for the props though :biggrin: I heard your out of livingston and have a 75 impala white, you sound like a cool cat. If you want to ride on the cruise night with somebody your welcome to tag with us.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Aug 23 2006, 12:03 AM~6022161
> *Here are a few pics of my cousin Lil Eddie.... He is 17 years old and has cancer. He does not know the extent of his illness. My cousin doesn't want him to give up if he knows what he has. Let's give him our prayers also!!  I hope this cruise to his house has a good turnout. I can't wait until Saturday!! That is this Saturday just in case anyone didn't know...
> 
> Let's give him our prayers also!!
> ...


i'm sorry to hear about your cousin eddie....this story brings me back a year ago when we lost a homie to canser.....i don't have a low low, thats ready to ride but i have, time and support to give your cousin...joes going to call me with some info and where to meet...i had plans to be in the bayarea with my family but those have all changed....i'll keep you cousin in my prayers and i'll tell our homie chago to watch out for him :angel:


thanks for the call letting me know about this Joe!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 23 2006, 09:40 AM~6024532
> *so 8/26/06 at sonics either 5:00 Or 7:00  it be better early so the kid could see the cars 5:00pm sounds good.
> 
> also NorCal75 black 63 convertible is in Sangre Latina now, thanks for the props though  :biggrin:  I heard your out of livingston and have a 75 impala white, you sound like a cool cat. If you want to ride on the cruise night with somebody your welcome to tag with us.
> *



oh my bad bro, i didnt know he was sangre latina now. but yeah im from livingston and i have the white glasshouse. im sure you guys remember seeing me out at the last cruise night a couple months back. i was the only glasshouse out there :biggrin: 



so as far as this saturday goes, we're meeting up at sonics at 5ish, does everyone agree on this time??


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i hope some sactown riders can come and support. i know this saturday thier having a car wash for leo from yuba city he has a 66 air bags that get off in the air . theres so many things going on for different people that day. i talk to eastbay last night i quess were suppose to meet him in manteca at 5.00 or 5.30 i'm trying to look for a trailer for my car. but in the long run he will be happy whoever turns out that would bring a smile to his face. prayers for eddy and leo. :angel:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

My daughter has a cheer competition at three o'clock in Turlock. I will be there as soon as I get back from Turlock. I should be back before 6... see everyone out there.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 23 2006, 06:58 PM~6028509
> *i hope some sactown riders can come and support. i know this saturday thier having a car wash for leo from yuba city he has a 66 air bags that get off in the air . theres so many things going on for different people that day. i talk to eastbay last night i quess were suppose to meet him in manteca at 5.00 or 5.30 i'm trying to look for a trailer for my car. but in the long run he will be happy whoever turns out that would bring a smile to his face. prayers for eddy and leo. :angel:
> *


I'll call you friday to confirm whats going on I also talked with a few other clubs that will be going also


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Here are some more pics of my cousin Eddie

This is him and his 64 SS:










One of his best days:










Eddie with his sister (which is his best friend):










Trying to smile for the camera:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

Hope to see you all on Saturday at 7:00pm at Sonic's!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Aug 23 2006, 10:11 PM~6030054
> *Hope to see you all on Saturday at 7:00pm at Sonic's!!!
> *


  7 pm is cool. it gives everyone time to get together and roll out to eddies house with some daylight left   keep us posted eastbay68


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 23 2006, 10:20 PM~6030095
> *  7 pm is cool. it gives everyone time to get together  and roll out to eddies house with some daylight left     keep us posted eastbay68
> *



I guess 7:00 pm this saturday it is, I called a couple car clubs from the Bay and the old car club i use to be in modesto, the'll se what they can do.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

once again thanks for the support foe lil eddy hernandaz you don't have to have a lowrider if you want to be part of this make a wish event for him.my wife is so happy everybody is coming together like this for someone they don't even know. thats why i'm still in lowriding i'm down to help anybody out no matter what race. it show what class lowiders have when it comes to something like this. thanks.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt 2 more days!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

man this is gonna be cool, let me know if there is any clubs willing to let me roll with them that night, i hae to be in Manteca till about 6 then i'ma roll out, i'm buying my 14" spokes tomorrow just for this cruise !


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 24 2006, 06:41 PM~6036589
> *man this is gonna be cool, let me know if there is any clubs willing to let me roll with them that night, i hae to be in Manteca till about 6 then i'ma roll out, i'm buying my 14" spokes tomorrow just for this cruise !
> *



are you gonna be riding with us this saturday??what kinda ride you puttin them wheels on?? :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 24 2006, 05:41 PM~6036589
> *man this is gonna be cool, let me know if there is any clubs willing to let me roll with them that night, i hae to be in Manteca till about 6 then i'ma roll out, i'm buying my 14" spokes tomorrow just for this cruise !
> *


i never been to a modesto cruise i'm looking forward to it and meeting new people.i hope i can get a trailer that day for my car. sounds like modesto and alot clubs from the surrounding area has alot of love for people.. :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

1996 GMC Jimmy, it's on bags, but my impala is on stands right now so i roll this baby out until i'm with it.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 24 2006, 08:40 PM~6037544
> *1996 GMC Jimmy, it's on bags, but my impala is on stands right now so i roll this baby out until i'm with it.
> *



  my bro has a 65 biscayne on bags, fucker is QUICK! i talked to my cuzzo today and hes bringing out his 72 caprice and my bro is gonna put the biscayne back together for the 16th.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

make sure you say 'what up' when you see me pull up!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

lol...yea fo'sho i will, let me see if i can find some pisc of mine.....in fact if you go to www.myspace.com/xdjrascalx there should be some pix of it.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 24 2006, 09:03 PM~6037701
> *lol...yea fo'sho i will, let me see if i can find some pisc of mine.....in fact if you go to www.myspace.com/xdjrascalx there should be some pix of it.
> *



your shit is on private homie


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

i'll post one in a minute


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

ok the computer here at work won't let me, but if you look in my past posts i psted some pics of it when i just bagged it, it has a new grill and th rims are going to be swapped.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 24 2006, 08:32 PM~6037468
> *i never been to a modesto cruise i'm looking forward to it and meeting new people.i hope i can get a trailer that day for my car. sounds like modesto and alot clubs from the surrounding area has alot of love for people.. :thumbsup:
> *


Let me know if you know if you need a place to unload the trailer either in manteca or modesto


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 24 2006, 09:21 PM~6037876
> *ok the computer here at work won't let me, but if you look in my past posts i psted some pics of it when i just bagged it, it has a new grill and th rims are going to be swapped.
> *



damm sweet jimmy bro :biggrin: :biggrin: i still would like to build me a early c-10 bagged on a 20/22 intro combo


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

YEA IT WAS A BITCH BAGGIN IT, BUT THE FUCKER LAYS FRAME ! I hope the jimmy looks good with the wires ! But someone PM with there nubmer that way i can meet up with a club to roll with....


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Skanless CC will be there we will meet up at Sonics.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT homies


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I CAN'T WAIT ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 25 2006, 11:36 PM~6046316
> *I CAN'T WAIT ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


 did you get the wires on the jimmy?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I've made alot of calls & I've got alot of calls so lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## BigMike66 (Aug 20, 2006)

Modesto Impalas Just found out about the cruise earlier this evening, We'll be out there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i might have my ride ready :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 26 2006, 07:26 AM~6047056
> *i might have my ride ready  :biggrin:
> *


Well get off lay it low and get it ready.......


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 25 2006, 11:38 PM~6046326
> *did you get the wires on the jimmy?
> *


No the damn rim shop ordered the wrong rim, and so i'm stuck with these ugly ass eagle alloy :angry:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

this is what i'll be rolling in today....it's on bags so don't hate too hard,but say "WEST UP" when you see me


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GETTING READY FOR TODAY. I'VE GOT SOMETHING SPECIAL IN THE WORKS!! I WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

7 pm tonight at sonics!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

IF anyone knows of anybody selling some 14" or 15" wire wheels dirt cheap, hit me up....i need them for tonight !


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Aztecas CC Of Modesto will be there*


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

We look forward to meeting all of you tonight......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Only hours away...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WHAT EXIT IN MODESTO IS THE SONICS? IS IT OFF THE FREEWAY?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 26 2006, 07:37 AM~6047063
> *Well get off lay it low and get it ready.......
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 26 2006, 06:37 AM~6047063
> *Well get off lay it low and get it ready.......
> *


i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 26 2006, 10:50 AM~6047745
> *WHAT EXIT IN MODESTO IS THE SONICS? IS IT OFF THE FREEWAY?
> *



Probably the easiest way I know is to take the Briggsmore/Carpenter exit and turn left, take Briggsmore down to McHenry and turn right on McHenry. Sonics will be on the left hand side. Hope this helps


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 72 kutty, TrueOGcadi, Twotonz, djrascal


Aren't you supposed to be getting the caddy ready....  :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

ok i got lucky and i found my old set of Tru Spokes, so i might roll wires tonight !


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 26 2006, 11:09 AM~6048026
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 72 kutty, TrueOGcadi, Twotonz, djrascal
> Aren't you supposed to be getting the caddy ready....   :biggrin:
> *


it looks like you dont want me riding shot gun with you


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

just got done shining up the impala!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

no spokes for me, but i'm still rolling out !


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

we had a great turn out tonight!! met alotta cool people out there. im sure lil eddie and his familia werent expecting that many people. we shut that court down!! good thing the neighbors didnt trip.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sorry for the blurry pics homies


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

lil eddies 64


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

It was a very good turnout, thanks to everyone that showed up. I'll post some pictures in a few!


----------



## BigMike66 (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow! What an Awesome event! We were very proud to be out there to put on smile on Eddies face. I'm glad he was able to come out and enjoy the sight! BigMike66 Modesto Impalas!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

nothing better than lowriders united for a good cause


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigMike66_@Aug 27 2006, 01:21 AM~6051635
> *Wow! What an Awesome event! We were very proud to be out there to put on smile on Eddies face. I'm glad he was able to come out and enjoy the sight!  BigMike66 Modesto Impalas!
> *


MUCH LUV TO IMPALAS :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 27 2006, 03:21 AM~6051817
> *nothing better than lowriders united for a good cause
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TWOTONZ & 72 CUTTY


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks nor cal 75 for the help you made this happen. bro his whole family could.nt stop talking about what happen for thier son . man i hope the man up stairs bless each and every one that came out .the sad thing about this is lowriders never get get credit in the news about doing something great like this for someone. it always negative but you know what those that came and left with a good feeling about what they did for lil eddy it was well worth it.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

that was
t
t
t


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 27 2006, 04:29 AM~6051872
> *thanks nor cal 75 for the help you made this happen. bro his whole family could.nt stop talking about what happen for thier son . man i hope the man up stairs bless each and every one that came out .the sad thing about this is lowriders never get get credit in the news about doing something great like this for someone. it always negative but you know what those that came and left with a good feeling about what they did for lil eddy it was well worth it.
> *



everyone that came out is what made this possible. i dont think anyone really knew that there would be that big of a turn out for lil eddie. but that goes to show what a bunch of great people us lowriders can be and we can unite. a big thank you to everyone that was there!the layitlow crew eastbay68, twotonz,72kutty, trueOGcadi, sangre latina, djrascal, exotic, and big Manuel. thanks to all the car clubs also! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

*Well after a little scare with my rims on the highway we made it home safe and even had time to stop and eat.....big ups to everyone who rolled out and here are a few pics...* :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

everyone spread the word for the 16th!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 27 2006, 02:17 PM~6053848
> *everyone spread the word for the 16th!!
> *


as of today i'm trying to book a trailer for the cruise. there is hella cool people i met in modesto. where do you guys meet at i'm glad i followed joe from eastbay or i would of got lost.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 27 2006, 04:15 PM~6054168
> *as of today i'm trying to book a trailer for the cruise. there is hella cool people  i met in modesto. where do you guys meet at i'm glad i followed joe from eastbay or i would of got lost.
> *


we met at sonics the last time we cruised. let us know if theres anything you need manuel.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

I would like to thank ALL of you fellow low riders who showed up and cruised to my cousin Eddie's house. It was great meeting everyone and just kickin it for a minute. My with deepest and sincere gratitude to you all! You made his day. You just don't know how much this meant to him and the rest of the family.... 

Manuel and I look forward to seeing you all again September 16th!!


THANK YOU ALL AGAIN!! 

MUCH LOVE TO ALL OF YOU...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Aug 27 2006, 04:45 PM~6054314
> *I would like to thank ALL of you fellow low riders who showed up and cruised to my cousin Eddie's house. It was great meeting everyone and just kickin it for a minute. My with deepest and sincere gratitude to you all! You made his day. You just don't know how much this meant to him and the rest of the family....
> 
> Manuel and I look forward to seeing you all again September 16th!!
> ...


we had a good time out there kicking back & meeting everone we should have a photo album ready for the family by the end of the week


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 27 2006, 05:51 PM~6054347
> *we had a good time out there kicking back & meeting everone we should have a photo album ready for the family by the end of the week
> *


That's great! Is twotonz going to sell any pics that he took of the family? I would like to purchase a few. If so, how do I get ahold of him?


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 27 2006, 04:51 PM~6054347
> *we had a good time out there kicking back & meeting everone we should have a photo album ready for the family by the end of the week
> *


looks like a good turn out i wanted to make it out but i had to work i know all the people and clean rides put a smile on the kid :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Aug 27 2006, 04:54 PM~6054366
> *That's great! Is twotonz going to sell any pics that he took of the family? I would like to purchase a few. If so, how do I get ahold of him?
> *


let us know what you want there already paid for


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 27 2006, 07:08 PM~6055016
> *let us know what you want there already paid for
> *


eastbay68 is the epitomy of lowriding. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 22 2006, 08:51 PM~6021679
> *My wife just called her cousin in Modesto and his Mom asked him (Eddie) if he wanted me to bring some lowriders by his house so he can see them. Boy was he excited! He said "YES!!" He can't wait to see all of them. The more cars we can get the better. He lives in a court so we can fit alot of cars. Even bring out those hoppers!!
> 
> So that means we will see you at Sonic's at 7:00pm!! I hope we have a great turnout. This means alot to my wife and her cousin to do this for her son.
> *


 
In four days......


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 27 2006, 06:08 PM~6055016
> *let us know what you want there already paid for
> *


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

I spoke to my cousin Joe Hernandez (Eddie's Dad) and we were talking about last night. He was overwhelmed with all the love you guys showed him and Lil Eddie and the family. I would like to share that ALL of you made Eddie's day!! He woke up this morning with the biggest smile he has had in awhile. Joe told me that Eddie wanted to go to church! The love you ALL showed him last night gave him even more courage!! He hasn't been to church in quite awhile. That is awesome that he felt good enough to go!! 

Joe also told me that he is looking forward to see you ALL again on September 16th! He is going have a BBQ. I don't know what time he has it set for, but he wants everyone to come on over and enjoy some food!! He already has talked with his neighbors and they are going to allow us to park our cars in their driveways as well as in the court. I will post more information about the BBQ as soon as I get it. OK? OK!! LOL


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:biggrin: just let us know


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Aug 27 2006, 04:54 PM~6054366
> *That's great! Is twotonz going to sell any pics that he took of the family? I would like to purchase a few. If so, how do I get ahold of him?
> *


I HAVE HIS #...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 27 2006, 11:44 PM~6057026
> *I HAVE HIS #...
> *


Its already taken care of


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 27 2006, 11:47 PM~6057038
> *Its already taken care of
> *


THANKS BRO! MUCH LUV :thumbsup:


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

The best part of of this gathering was hearing that Eddie enjoyed himself :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

is everyone ready to do it again on the 16th before we hit the blvd??


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t 
t
his post will stay alive for eddy so i must keep it on top.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 28 2006, 07:36 AM~6058412
> *is everyone ready to do it again on the 16th before we hit the blvd??
> *


i hope i can get some sacramento riders to come down.
and i cant forget prayers for moco from yuba city get well homie.


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 27 2006, 10:57 PM~6056516
> *In four days......
> 
> 
> ...


This was so awesome, we were sure blessed!! There are no words to explain how awesome this was for Eddy I can only imagine. We are very happy to of been part of this.

God Bless You All!!

Crown of Life Lowrider Cars and Bicycle Ministry of Lathrop, Calif


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 28 2006, 12:16 PM~6059654
> *i hope i can get  some sacramento riders to come down.
> and i cant forget prayers for moco from yuba city get well homie.
> *


WE HAVEN'T FORGOT MOCO!! MUCH LUV TO BROWN SOCIETY C.C. YUBA CITY.
GET WELL SOON HOMIE!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrownOfLife4U_@Aug 28 2006, 12:32 PM~6059729
> *This was so awesome, we were sure blessed!! There are no words to explain how awesome this was for Eddy I can only imagine. We are very happy to of been part of this.
> 
> God Bless You All!!
> ...


THANKS FOR COMING OUT! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
TO EVERYONE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
CHECK THIS OUT!


you see
[ Forward PM | Reply ]
Personal Message
Manuel
you see, Aug 19 2006, 11:28 PM
Delete Post Quote Post


Club President
*****

Group: Members
Posts: 957
Member No.: 14,845
Joined: Aug 2004




modesto is having a cruise on the 16th of september that would be kool if we can get people to cruise threw his house and honk and let him know as a fellow lowrider we care.


--------------------
Manuel Lopez - President of "Thee Stylistics CC" Sacra, Ca
[ Add to Buddies ]

[ Forward PM | Reply ]

THIS WAS 9 DAYS AGO! MUCH LUV MANUEL 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WE ARE NOW GOING TO GET TOGETHER TO FIX HIS RIDE 64 SS IMPALA.
DETAILS WILL BE COMING SOON!
:angel: :angel: :angel: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
GOD BLESS...


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

FYI.........

I just got a call from Joe (Eastbay68) of Good Fellas CC. He talked to twontonz, 72Cutty and they want to "hook-up" Eddie's car just like they did for Chago. I talked to my cousin Joe Hernandez and he asked Eddie if it was ok for them to do this and immediately Eddie said "yes" and then he started crying... I can here it in the voice of my cousin over the phone that he was really touched with the offer that I even started crying. The entire family is so touched by the love that all of the Lowriders that showed up on Saturday. This was his dream ever since he was little to fix up a lowrider Car and join a club. But unfortunately he has been sick all of his life. Now his dream is going to come true thanks to the generosity of all of you fellow lowriders.

Eastbay86, Twotonz & 72Cutty are going to need help from anyone who will be willing to donate hydraulic parts, such as strokes, pumps, dumps, springs, stereo, speakers, deck, interior, etc..... PM any of these guys, or myself or Manuel for more information or if you would like to donate this worthy cause.

Once the project is completed each person or clubs who donated will be mentioned as a donater. As of right now Manuel is in the process of trying to get one of the lowrider magazines to cover this story....

Eastbay will be posting up something really soon.......


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

All of you guys are awesome!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Just got back from Kuttys house what do you guys think?

Lil Eddie's Page


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 28 2006, 10:43 PM~6063483
> *Just got back from Kuttys house what do you guys think?
> 
> Lil Eddie's Page
> *


Looks good Tonz! I'll call Joe tomorrow about the Paint situation on Eddies car tomorrow. Hopefully LoLo can handle it right there in Salida!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

dammmm it all started with the cruise modesto was going to have on the 16th i had asked the people that were going to cruise that night if they would go by my wifes cousins house which is little eddie, he is very sick only god knows how much time he has on this earth. and his dream was to have a lowrider fixed up and join a car club . so his parents bought him a 64 ss which has been sitting in the garage since his illness . he has never been to a car show he was always to sick but all the clubs and solo riders that cruise to his house fullfilled one of his dreams they took the car show to him which made him and his parents so proud of everybody that came. and then they got a surprise phone call that they want to fix his car up. my wife called lil eddie parents and were speechless with tears they told eddie and he started crying. man this is going to be a great story . words can't explain how his family is feeling but the tears says it all. god bless whoever is in this project. i know i'll do what ever i can to see his dream come true.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 28 2006, 09:46 PM~6063502
> *Looks good Tonz! I'll call Joe tomorrow about the Paint situation on Eddies car tomorrow. Hopefully LoLo can handle it right there in Salida!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 28 2006, 10:50 PM~6063520
> *dammmm it all started with the cruise modesto was going to have on the 16th i had asked the people that were going to cruise that night if they would go by my wifes cousins house which is little eddie, he is very sick only god knows how much time he has on this earth. and his dream was to have a lowrider fixed up and join a car club . so his parents bought him a 64 ss which has been sitting in the garage since his illness . he has never been to a car show he was always to sick but all the clubs and solo riders that cruise to his house fullfilled one of his dreams they took the car show to him which made him and his parents so proud of everybody that came. and then they got a surprise phone call that they want to fix his car up. my wife called lil eddie parents and were speechless with tears they told eddie and he started crying. man this is going to be a great story . words can't explain how his family is feeling but the tears says it all. god bless whoever is in this project. i know i'll do what ever i can to see his dream come true.
> *


Manuel, can you get in touch of the family for me and see if they would like to come out to ours and untouchables picnic on Sunday? I dont know how far from home he can go but its going to be in Stockton and we would consider it an honor if he could attend. I will PM you my # to foward to them.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 28 2006, 10:43 PM~6063483
> *Just got back from Kuttys house what do you guys think?
> 
> Lil Eddie's Page
> *


Good job fellas, keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

i'll be ready for the next cruise ! ! !


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looks good with the weels rascal!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

ea the powder coat didn't look as good as i thought so i just went all chrome


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 29 2006, 06:33 PM~6068940
> *ea the powder coat didn't look as good as i thought so i just went all chrome
> *


does it lay out on the 14's?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

slams to the ground ! I need some 2 prong k.o. thou, i don't like the bullet.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 28 2006, 11:43 PM~6063483
> *Just got back from Kuttys house what do you guys think?
> 
> Lil Eddie's Page
> *



AWESOME WEBSITE!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrownOfLife4U_@Aug 30 2006, 11:40 AM~6073561
> *AWESOME WEBSITE!!
> *


Yeah they did a great job.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Hey fellas could you guys type up a wish list and what you have already so that people that want to help can and get car done as fast as posible for Lil Eddie  

1. reinforced banana bar, front, and rear bumper from (Himbones)
2. Paint in Salida at Lolos Customs
3. Untouchables donating set of rims and tires
4. Blackwidow from USO C.C donating hydraulic parts
5. TrueOG Caddi from Sangre Latina C.C. donating set of chrome pumps
6. Prestige C.C 4 batteries and rack 

Parts needed ?
1.
2.
3.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YEAH! WE NEED TO KNOW WHAT IS NEEDED. THE CLUBS FROM SAC ARE WILLING TO HELP OUT. 
WE NEED SOME KIND OF LISTING.
THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i just picked up the chrome pump set up from
Lallie (trueogcadi)
representing Sangre latina C.C.

Im suppose to meet up with Benji from Carnales Unidos C.C., Merced Chapter to pick up the chrome Air Filter and Valve Covers

Audio Pros in Modesto (down Mchenry) are going to hook it up with the system they will let me know by the end of the week what exactly they are sponcering


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

twotonz give me a call 676-1000


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Hey fellas could you guys type up a wish list and what you have already so that people that want to help can and get car done as fast as posible for Lil Eddie 

1. reinforced banana bar, front, and rear bumper from (Himbones)
2. Paint in Salida at Lolos Customs
3. Untouchables donating set of rims and tires
4. Blackwidow from USO C.C donating hydraulic parts
5. TrueOG Caddi from Sangre Latina C.C. donating set of chrome pumps
6. Prestige C.C 4 batteries and rack 
7. Benji From Carnales Unidos C.C chrome air filters and valve covers
8. Audio Pros part of the sound system

Parts needed ?
1.
2.
3. 

:dunno:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

I talked with my cousin Joe late last night. He is setting up the BBQ for 3:00pm. All of you guys are welcome. He is not going to say it, but I will. I know money is tight for the family right now. He is going to do hot dogs and drinks. So, it would be cool if you could bring something to help out. I know that there is going to be alot of people going. Side dishes would be nice or if you would like to bring something already made that's cool too. 

Let's all do this on the 16th for Lil Eddie and have a good time like we did last Saturday. At least this time we will have more daylight to enjoy!! :biggrin: :biggrin:

If you need to know where to go (if you didn't go Sat 8/26/06) pm me and I will give you the address to his house.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Aug 30 2006, 09:09 PM~6076702
> *I talked with my cousin Joe late last night. He is setting up the BBQ for 3:00pm. All of you guys are welcome. He is not going to say it, but I will. I know money is tight for the family right now. He is going to do hot dogs and drinks. So, it would be cool if you could bring something to help out. I know that there is going to be alot of people going. Side dishes would be nice or if you would like to bring something already made that's cool too.
> 
> Let's all do this on the 16th for Lil Eddie and have a good time like we did last Saturday. At least this time we will have more daylight to enjoy!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

Well guys i'm no longer in cali, but pm me and let me know what i can do, maybe i can get the guys in the Impalas (Merced Chapter) to donate something, but pm me and let me know!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Aug 30 2006, 11:02 PM~6077298
> *Well guys i'm no longer in cali, but pm me and let me know what i can do, maybe i can get the guys in the Impalas (Merced Chapter) to donate something, but pm me and let me know!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T
:uh:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Aug 30 2006, 09:09 PM~6076702
> *I talked with my cousin Joe late last night. He is setting up the BBQ for 3:00pm. All of you guys are welcome. He is not going to say it, but I will. I know money is tight for the family right now. He is going to do hot dogs and drinks. So, it would be cool if you could bring something to help out. I know that there is going to be alot of people going. Side dishes would be nice or if you would like to bring something already made that's cool too.
> 
> Let's all do this on the 16th for Lil Eddie and have a good time like we did last Saturday. At least this time we will have more daylight to enjoy!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



We thought about that the day he posted and we're going to bring some drinks to his house probably tommorow got them covered on most of that part and if we can we'll do more, have to check funds also :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

sodas and water :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT homies


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

TTT Thanks everyone!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T
:ugh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 1 2006, 02:08 PM~6087775
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


sorry raiders----------------niners 4 life eddie


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 1 2006, 10:40 PM~6089974
> *sorry raiders----------------niners 4 life eddie
> *


DON'T BE HATINNN!!!!!! :0 B%$#H


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 1 2006, 10:40 PM~6089974
> *sorry raiders----------------niners 4 life eddie
> *



That's it...we're painting the car silver and black...... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 1 2006, 11:13 PM~6090084
> *That's it...we're painting the car silver and black...... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH! WHAT HE SAID!!!! 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hell no my cuz lil eddie is a niner for ever, and for you carl mr exotic i'm going to have kita put you in ahead lock focker.


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 2 2006, 12:13 AM~6090084
> *That's it...we're painting the car silver and black...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTTT

good morning homies!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 2 2006, 12:27 AM~6090131
> *YEAH! WHAT HE SAID!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

DOES THE RAIDERS HAVE 5 OF THESE????!!!!!!!!! NOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

homies!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Sep 2 2006, 10:57 PM~6094806
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats what i'm talking about exotic rider.--------------------you were in diapers son get with a real team not some makeup team.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

DON'T BE HATIN!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

sacramento clubs are waiting to see what else is needed. if nothing is needed we can have a car wash or dance to raise money for the paint shop. let me know i'm in modesto right now waiting for them to pick up his car.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 4 2006, 01:28 PM~6101859
> *sacramento clubs are waiting to see what else is needed. if nothing is needed we can have a car wash or dance to raise money for the paint shop. let me know i'm in modesto right now waiting for them to pick up his car.
> *



kutty was supposed to make a list of what was left??


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 4 2006, 01:28 PM~6101859
> *sacramento clubs are waiting to see what else is needed. if nothing is needed we can have a car wash or dance to raise money for the paint shop. let me know i'm in modesto right now waiting for them to pick up his car.
> *


SAT. SEPT. 9TH WILLAM LAND PARK ON THE ONE WAY BY FREEPORT."EMPIRE C.C. PICNIC" 12:00 PM
WE WILL DO A COLLECTION THERE FOR EDDIE. I TALKED TO EMPIRE & IT'S ALL GOOD!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks empire all car clubs will be mention for donating to the cause remember all or sum of us has kids and we just never know if this can happen to one of our kids so please help by donating at the empire picnic. thanks again empire. :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

alright riders the 16th is gettin closer!! everyone shine up those rides and lets make this a memorable event in modesto! first we hit up little eddies house for the bbq, then we hit the boulevard for some cruising!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

man i'm all pumped up for this !


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 5 2006, 12:51 AM~6106149
> *SAT. SEPT. 9TH WILLAM LAND PARK ON THE ONE WAY BY FREEPORT."EMPIRE C.C. PICNIC" 12:00 PM
> WE WILL DO A COLLECTION THERE FOR EDDIE. I TALKED TO EMPIRE & IT'S ALL GOOD!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Do you happen to know if Estilow C.C. is going to be at the park? that's the club i want to join (since no other club will let me roll....hint.  .hint)


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 6 2006, 05:59 PM~6118803
> *Do you happen to know if Estilow C.C. is going to be at the park? that's the club i want to join (since no other club will let me roll....hint.  .hint)
> *


fuckin aztecas huh


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 6 2006, 08:21 PM~6119886
> *fuckin aztecas huh
> *


 damm homie :0 droppin names!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

lol.....naw man i got nothing but Respect for Aztecas.......lol


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

pa'rriba!


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Sep 2 2006, 11:56 PM~6094801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://i3.tinypic.com/317iqdd.jpg
r u ready for some football


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 6 2006, 04:53 PM~6118754
> *alright riders the 16th is gettin closer!! everyone shine up those rides and lets make this a memorable event in modesto! first we hit up little eddies house for the bbq, then we hit the boulevard for some cruising!
> *


thats what i'm talking about.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 6 2006, 07:21 PM~6119886
> *fuckin aztecas huh
> *


HEY HOMIE YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE AZTECAS!!!!


----------



## cadyllac (Feb 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 8 2006, 10:18 AM~6130819
> *HEY HOMIE YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE AZTECAS!!!!
> *


yea its nuthin but degenerates


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

I live on orangeburg(right around the corner from sonics on mchenry) i missed that first cruise you guys had here but i'll be around for this one. Thats some real shit you guys are doing for lil eddie. hope that 64 comes out just like he dreamed it would.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 8 2006, 05:48 PM~6133995
> *yea its nuthin but degenerates
> *


whos a degenerate give me names


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Sep 9 2006, 04:45 PM~6138948
> *I live on orangeburg(right around the corner from sonics on mchenry) i missed that first cruise you guys had here but i'll be around for this one. Thats some real shit you guys are doing for lil eddie. hope that 64 comes out just like he dreamed it would.
> *


 :thumbsup: hope u make it bro and meet lil eddie and the family.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

O Dogg

Posts: 3,235
Joined: Jun 2002
From: Modesto Ca




We just received another donation from the Sacramento clubs. Thanks to 

Thee Stylistics, The Empire, Socio's, BJ and Family & Lo-lystics- $345 Cash

Also to Mike Valdez donated- upper and lower chrome extended A-arms, rear view mirror, chrome trim, wipers & arm rest. 



--------------------


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 9 2006, 10:12 PM~6140127
> *whos a degenerate give me names
> *


bro u guys talk 2 blvd classics impalas car club and other ones plus u have alot of drop outs in ur club thats why u dont see streetflavor at ne shows


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Sep 10 2006, 09:45 AM~6141921
> *bro u guys talk 2 blvd classics impalas car club and other ones plus u have alot of drop outs in ur club thats why u dont see streetflavor at ne shows
> *


well we talk to alot more clubs then that i thought that was a good thing. you know to get along with other clubs. and the drop outs we only had 1. and 1 we didnt accept back after his leave of absence. and the one that did drop out he went and started his own club. you shouldnt be talking smack on the net especially about any car club here just cause they talk to other clubs


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 10 2006, 06:30 PM~6144429
> *well we talk to alot more clubs then that i thought that was a good thing. you know to get along with other clubs. and the drop outs we only had 1. and 1 we didnt accept back after his leave of absence. and the one that did drop out he went and started his own club. you shouldnt be talking smack on the net especially about any car club here just cause they talk to other clubs
> *


Be carefull what you say Edgar we're not involved, keep the drama to yourself look at your forum and he looks like he's your friend remember....MO. Don't be instegating, Remember the TRUTH is still on layitlow, think hard and you'll know what i mean or talk to your officers Rob and Menu. THIS IS ONE OF THE REASONS WHY WE STARTED ANOTHER CLUB NO DRAMA.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Sep 10 2006, 06:09 PM~6144697
> *Be carefull what you say Edgar we're not involved, keep the drama to yourself look at your forum and he looks like he's your friend remember....MO. Don't be instegating, Remember the TRUTH is still on layitlow, think hard and you'll know what i mean or talk to your officers Rob and Menu.
> *


yo beny i didnt mention no names i didnt say anything wrong so you need to stay off this subject


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 10 2006, 08:01 PM~6145115
> *yo beny i didnt mention no names i didnt say anything wrong so you need to stay off this subject and tell oscar if he want to beat my ass to do it his damn self and not say he going to get his friends to do it
> *


Edgar you did not mention any names but everybody knows we were in the club, and why we left look at the old Sangre Latina Forum we made it disappear so you guys would have respect from other car clubs, we kept it cool with you guys and even invited you guys to an event and as far as Oscar let me give you some knowledge of being in a car club all of our members work together, they let us know if anything bad is said about and the car club, not a one man show, like you. Now Oscar is pissed you got his phone number do the right thing.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

hes got my number i ereased his after he left the club. all this happened cause this guy started talking smack i didnt mention any name but you mentioned mine you werent even involved in this till you spoke your 2 cents.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

you know you guys need to leave sangre out of this, this is between dropped 81 and aztecas...street flavor car club...


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

tell that to beny


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 10 2006, 08:33 PM~6145374
> *hes got my number i ereased his after he left the club. all this happened cause this guy started talking smack i didnt mention any name but you mentioned mine you werent even involved in this till you spoke your 2 cents.
> *


Remember when 
i was in the club and how i said when you write things, they can be taken in the wrong way and make sure you talk to your officers before you write.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

aztecas 209 becareful what you post on the net, make sure your on the same page as the rest of your members...


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

yo homie u dont know us so just let ur prez do te talking


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

well right now our prez is not in this forum,he is not logged on as of right now, and believe me i know more than you think...


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

hes been on and all you know is what beny says


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

oh and by the way, i see that your prez is logged on but he is not posting... :dunno:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 10 2006, 08:56 PM~6145533
> *hes been on and all you know is what beny says
> *


why is it that when drama starts in a car club your behind it (think)


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

why is it your name is always mentioned to beny


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Sep 10 2006, 07:56 PM~6145534
> *oh and by the way, i see that your prez is logged on but he is not posting... :dunno:
> *


Why r u so worried that i'm posting anything? This didn't concen u guys. This shit is all because of DROPPED 81 talking shit! :angry: I guess it's easy for DROPPED 81 to talk shit when he's moving out of town. We the Aztecas don't want any problems with any clubs. Nobody mention any names exept for DROPPED 81 who started all this SHIT!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 10 2006, 09:09 PM~6145594
> *why is it your name is always mentioned to beny
> *


who mentions my name ?, Plus my cars do the talking is that what they tell you? and why my name is mentioned


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

most of the problems WE HAD IN THE club your name was mentioned and when you got confronted with that you just got up and left the meeting and the club. so let your rides do the talking nobody has said anything about your ride so leave your rides out of it


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

come on guys where all men here...



remember one thing..this is the topic where eddies build started...whats he going to think if he logs on and see all this shit going on...set an example...for the young folks and the ones we try to be an example for...


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Sep 10 2006, 09:18 PM~6145635
> *Why r u so worried that i'm posting anything? This didn't concen u guys. This shit is all because of DROPPED 81 talking shit! :angry:  I guess it's easy for DROPPED 81 to talk shit when he's moving out of town. We the Aztecas don't want any problems with  any clubs. Nobody mention any names exept for DROPPED 81 who started all this SHIT!
> *



you are the prez you should be the one doing the talking not your sec... thanks for posting and taking a leadership role in your club, your right,just like you guys we dont want problems with any clubs, just deal with dropped81 and keep sangre out of this...


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

sorry this thread took a wrong turned but we had a guy talk shit on our club and i couldnt let that go sorry again


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Sep 10 2006, 09:18 PM~6145635
> *Why r u so worried that i'm posting anything? This didn't concen u guys. This shit is all because of DROPPED 81 talking shit! :angry:  I guess it's easy for DROPPED 81 to talk shit when he's moving out of town. We the Aztecas don't want any problems with  any clubs. Nobody mention any names exept for DROPPED 81 who started all this SHIT!
> *


Hey about time you stepped in, don't let your member talk unless he talks to you first Dropped 81 is in the beginning of your forum check it out (Big mo) I talked to Meno he should have talked to edgar and you by know.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 10 2006, 11:24 PM~6145690
> *sorry this thread took a wrong turned but we had a guy talk shit on our club and i couldnt let that go sorry again
> *


let by gones be by gones.. 


where all in the game 4 one reason...


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Sep 10 2006, 08:23 PM~6145681
> *you are the prez you should be the one doing the talking not your sec... thanks for posting and taking a leadership role in your club, your right,just like you guys we dont want problems with any clubs, just deal with dropped81 and keep sangre out of this...
> *


well your prez should of never said anything cause no one mention your club till he got on


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 10 2006, 09:26 PM~6145695
> *well your prez should of never said anything cause no one mention your club till he got on
> *


bro, MR. sec, our prez is not logged in right now, benny is NOT the prez of sangre Latina...


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Sep 10 2006, 08:23 PM~6145681
> *you are the prez you should be the one doing the talking not your sec... thanks for posting and taking a leadership role in your club, your right,just like you guys we dont want problems with any clubs, just deal with dropped81 and keep sangre out of this...
> *


Thanx TrueOGcadi & Sangre Latina. We need to keep the peace and we're in tha same game. Peace and Respect to all tha fellow lowriders.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 10 2006, 09:23 PM~6145677
> *come on guys where all men here...
> remember one thing..this is the topic where eddies build started...whats he going to think if he logs on and see all this shit going on...set an example...for the young folks and the ones we try to be an example for...
> *


Well said, Baytrokita50 will have to have a meeting and deal with this off this site. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Sep 10 2006, 11:31 PM~6145729
> *Well said, Baytrokita50 will have to have a meeting and deal with this off this site.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

One thing....sometimes the way one tryes to put there words down on here, does not come out the way they expect it to....miscommunication is drama...hope you all handle it and peace comes between you all... lifes to short to have enemies and its better to go to a show shaking hands then fists...


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 10 2006, 10:26 PM~6145694
> *let by gones be by gones..
> where all in the game 4 one reason...
> *




food............... :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 11 2006, 12:07 AM~6145958
> *food............... :dunno:
> *


na to build mini trucks :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 11 2006, 04:37 AM~6146922
> *na to build mini trucks :0
> *


come on eddie we all know you would never fit in a mini truck :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fuck up jimmy... :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 11 2006, 11:53 PM~6153700
> *come on eddie we all know you would never fit in a mini truck :biggrin:
> *


***** skinny in a mini truck is like donkey kong on a go kart


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 11 2006, 11:39 PM~6153946
> ****** skinny in a mini truck is like donkey kong on a go kart
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no mames wey...


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

dammmitt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

4 more days homies!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2006, 12:53 AM~6153700
> *come on eddie we all know you would never fit in a mini truck :biggrin:
> *


i can't deny that.... :biggrin: 


don't bit your tongue jimmy...  

and eazy your block head ass an't to far away...










keep looking......

have been and still don't see nothing impressive :0


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 12 2006, 10:06 PM~6159439
> *i can't deny that.... :biggrin:
> don't bit your tongue jimmy...
> 
> ...



if you keep looking you will see it


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

209


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Sep 13 2006, 12:50 AM~6160371
> *if you keep looking you will see it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so where is everyone meeting at and what time?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 13 2006, 06:23 AM~6161901
> *so where is everyone meeting at and what time?
> *


3pm at eddies house theres going to be alot of food. or if you want to meet somewhere like last time and everybody roll up at the same.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up homies?? we ready to tear it up in motown this saturday??


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey i just found out i gotta be in Galt til about 4:30pm so i'ma be late to this so someone pm and let me know where they are going to be around this time so i can go meet you guys up. For those who have my number, hit me up and let me know what's going on.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 13 2006, 07:05 PM~6167557
> *Hey i just found out i gotta be in Galt til about 4:30pm so i'ma be late to this so someone pm and let me know where they are going to be around this time so i can go meet you guys up. For those who have my number, hit me up and let me know what's going on.
> *


 just head down to eddies, ill have some of these waitiing for you homie


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

now that's what i'm talking about ! ! ! !


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

lets start the bbq to day. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

so how are we doing this on saturday?? i know not everyone will be able to make it out to eddies house for the bbq. so should we head out to the sonics or genowas cafe at about 7ish?? lets get organized so we can roll deep and make our presence known on the blvd that night. post up ideas/sugestions homies!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 14 2006, 09:46 AM~6171409
> *lets start the bbq to day. :biggrin:
> *



SHUT UP!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

just to mention eddie hasn't seen a real hopper always on video so if someone wants to put a show for him come to his house and eat and hop your car at the same time. just hop a few times that would make him happy.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 15 2006, 11:43 AM~6180567
> *just to mention eddie hasn't seen a real hopper always on video so if someone wants to put a show for him come to his house  and eat and hop your car at the same time.  just hop a few times that would make him happy.
> *



HIMBONE i hear your name n this one :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt homies its tomorrow!!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i'm going to try to find a ride out there. what street is his house at?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

if anyone is meeting up to head to eddies house post up time and place we will be comming out from the bay but dont know where to go :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 15 2006, 10:02 PM~6184428
> *if anyone is meeting up to head to eddies house post up time and place we will be comming out from the bay but dont know where to go :biggrin:
> *


what time you guys planning on gettin down here homie?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 15 2006, 10:35 PM~6184658
> *what time you guys planning on gettin down here homie?
> *


sometime in the afternoon, want to get there early enough to go by eddies house


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

genowas is after floyd on your left hand side (heading north) or after sylvan on your right (heading south) look for this big house looking restaurant called El Palomar, genowas is right next to it.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*TTT For Big Modesto*


----------



## 96tahoe (Aug 29, 2005)

so how did it work out for all the guys at the gas station when the bike cops came in and blocked the exits? Them fools came deep and looked to be checkin everyone out.


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Shit i got lucky I got out!!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

i got court in 21 days......


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

MAN FUCK THE POLICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 17 2006, 01:27 AM~6189800
> *i got court in 21 days......
> *



Awww, sry bro, geez they need to leave us alone, we ain't hatin out there!! We just chillin trying to have some good clean fun. Robert , owner of cafe, got upset cause they ran off business and then he called police and complained and then some came back to cafe, but now they know that's the hangout, so the cops should leave us alone. But thanks for those of your that stuck around, we had a great time!! Sorry for the mess guys.

Peace Out! Have a great week!! Hope to see you at the show!!

God Bless,
Terry & Debbie & Crown of Life Familia :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just got home,there was a shit load of cops out there! sonic was packed and we went by eddies and himbone hopped the 64 for him so that was cool! sucked commin home though, i got a ticket doin 75 pullin a trailer when i was supost to be goin 55 :0 !


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

we had a good time except for the cops hassleing everybody :angry: hung out at the cafe and met a lot of real nice people  thanks to the owners for their hospitality :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 17 2006, 01:31 AM~6189983
> *we had a good time except for the cops hassleing everybody :angry: hung out at the cafe and met a lot of real nice people  thanks to the owners for their hospitality :biggrin:
> *


yeah that cafe is a nice place they made us feel like family me and my daughters had smoothies that was off the chains next week when we go back i want food .


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 17 2006, 12:27 AM~6189800
> *i got court in 21 days......
> *


f**k man, what they get you for??? loitering? b***h ass cops :angry:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

GAVE MY LADY A PARKING TICKET FOR PARKING THE SUV IN THE GAS STATION PARKING LOT AND COMING TO EAT WITH THE KIDS AT SONIC, COP SAID PARKING WAS PROHIBITED AND I POINTED OUT THAT THERE ARE NO SIGNS SAYING THAT ONLY LOITERING BUT HE WAS A PRICK SO I JUST TOOK PICS TO PROVE MY POINT IN COURT AND I DONT CARE IF IT IS ONLY 30.00 ITS THE POINT OF HARASSMENT THAT NEEDS TO BE MADE


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 17 2006, 11:09 AM~6190913
> *fuck man, what they get you for??? loitering? bitch ass cops :angry:
> *


at first it was for loitering, but then another pig showed up and all 50 fucking cops started to point shit out (neon, bumper clearance etc.,) so to get them pissed i hit the swithes on them and turned up my radio and told them i had to go cause all this drama was making me hungry, gave me my ticket and i left (with neon on and system bumpin) i was pissed so i just took off and went to the cafe. On our way home one of the cops pulled up next to me and said he felt bad for us and the way they did things that night was wrong, but when a group of people start hanging out, it draws attention and thats when the drama starts.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 17 2006, 12:18 PM~6191133
> *at first it was for loitering, but then another pig showed up and all 50 fucking cops started to point shit out (neon, bumper clearance etc.,) so to get them pissed i hit the swithes on them and turned up my radio and told them i had to go cause all this drama was making me hungry, gave me my ticket and i left (with neon on and system bumpin) i was pissed so i just took off and went to the cafe. On our way home one of the cops pulled up next to me and said he felt bad for us and the way they did things that night was wrong, but when a group of people start hanging out, it draws attention and thats when the drama starts.
> *



f'n pu*os!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 17 2006, 08:43 AM~6190388
> *yeah that cafe is a nice place they made us like family me and my daughters had smoothies that was off the chains next week when we go back i want food .
> *



we shoulda hit up the cafe in the first place!! i drove by after i left sonics and there was PLENTY of parking for everyone!! :angry: then maybe all the white people that kept pulling into sonics would have actually ate instead of taking off all scared once they saw the parking lot full of "cholos" :uh:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

and that fool that was talking shit to us allmost got his ass beat, he got mad because his car got inpounded and we told him when he rolled in on 3 that there was a cop and he came back talking shit cuz it was our fault. Stupid ass was showing off and almost hit a car in front of the cop


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 17 2006, 11:55 AM~6191073
> *GAVE MY LADY A PARKING TICKET FOR PARKING THE SUV IN THE GAS STATION PARKING LOT AND COMING TO EAT WITH THE KIDS AT SONIC, COP SAID PARKING WAS PROHIBITED  AND I POINTED OUT THAT THERE ARE NO SIGNS SAYING THAT ONLY LOITERING BUT HE WAS A PRICK SO I JUST TOOK PICS TO PROVE MY POINT IN COURT AND I DONT CARE IF IT IS ONLY 30.00 ITS THE POINT OF HARASSMENT THAT NEEDS TO BE MADE
> *


This man is making sense, He has proof of what they did was wrong, always keep control of the situation because if you don't and then your doing what they want you to do getting pissed off getting down to there level. You want to do something thats going to affect them, then go to the city and call them or worst when they have a city council meeting show up in a large group and voice how you feel, Sangre Latina members went to a picnic that Untouchables and Impalas had and there we found out that the cops were doing the same thing in stockton Harrasing Lowriders that were not doing anything, Impalas (Stockton) members are taking it to there place of work(the city) now if you guys want to do the same thing then you know whatsup. ( we're always down for a good cause and showing what lowriding is about) :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Sep 17 2006, 02:19 PM~6191546
> *This man is making sense, He has proof of what they did was wrong, always keep control of the situation because if you don't and then your doing what they want you to do getting pissed off getting down to there level. You want to do something thats going to affect them, then go to the city and call them or worst when they have a city council meeting show up in a large group and voice how you feel, Sangre Latina members went to a picnic that Untouchables and Impalas had and  there we found out that the cops were doing the same thing in stockton Harrasing Lowriders that were not doing anything, Impalas (Stockton) members are taking it to there place of work(the city) now if you guys want to do the same thing then you know whatsup.  ( we're always down for a good cause and showing what lowriding is about) :thumbsup:
> *



talked to OGcadi about hittin up a council meeting :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Sounds like ALL YOU GUYS NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND FIGHT BACK!! The police love to roll-up on you guys, do what ever they want, AND NO ONE SAY ANYTHING ABOUT IT!!!

Fight Back by going to the police department and file a complaint with the internal affairs department!!! WHY? Because that is how you start a paper trail.You get enough complaints in, and somebody is going to have to answer for those complaints!!!

Its up to you:

Die on your feet!! :machinegun: 

Or live on your knees? :worship: *


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 17 2006, 11:55 AM~6191073
> *GAVE MY LADY A PARKING TICKET FOR PARKING THE SUV IN THE GAS STATION PARKING LOT AND COMING TO EAT WITH THE KIDS AT SONIC, COP SAID PARKING WAS PROHIBITED  AND I POINTED OUT THAT THERE ARE NO SIGNS SAYING THAT ONLY LOITERING BUT HE WAS A PRICK SO I JUST TOOK PICS TO PROVE MY POINT IN COURT AND I DONT CARE IF IT IS ONLY 30.00 ITS THE POINT OF HARASSMENT THAT NEEDS TO BE MADE
> *


whats up homie i talked to frank last night and he said we need to get sonics crackin on friday nights so ragz will be out one of the homies work at franklin high school and ask if we can have some kids in the cars for the franklin home comin game this friday after that were rollin :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

damm i glad my car was home theres alot of police on mchenrey. scared the crap out of me i don't need any more tickets.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 18 2006, 07:04 PM~6199824
> *damm i glad my car was home theres alot of police on mchenrey. scared the crap out of me i don't need any more tickets.
> *


SCARY CAT! :tongue:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 20 2006, 07:07 AM~6209646
> *SCARY CAT! :tongue:
> *


i didn't hear your beat playing on the strip. now who's scared.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 20 2006, 11:00 PM~6215617
> *YOU BITCH!!!!!!
> *


your babys momma. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 20 2006, 11:00 PM~6215617
> *YOU BITCH!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: filthy mouth no respect.


----------

